# 

## Kroliczek

Hej ! To ja , nowy ! Kroliczek jestem .
 Apel do budujacych sie nauczycieli ! Piszcie . Czy my zawsze ( ponoc ) sie wymadrzamy i wiemy wszystko najlepiej ? Wypowiadam wojne opinii publicznej . Takie glupoty i obiegowe slogany slysze czesto wsrod roznych srodowisk . 
 Nauczyciele , nie dajmy sie ! Wspierajmy sie na forum !
  Sa wsrod Was geografowie i polonisci ? 
 Kroliczek , plci zenskiej

----------


## mieczotronix

moja wspaniała żona jest nauczycielką (kształcenie słuchu w szkole muzycznej) i wcale taka nie jest króliczku hyc hyc

----------


## anna99

A broń cie Boże ! Nauczyciele są wspaniali, tylko niektórzy (hmm) za głośno mówią. Potem słychać :mamo, nie krzycz tak! 
Po tym nas poznać! 
Muzykolog uczący w szkole (aktualnie na urlopie).

----------


## barbapis

Witam.
Muszę potwierdzić - nauczyciele zawsze mają rację. Przyzwyczajeni są do tego, że uczniowie MUSZĄ ich słuchać. ( Brat, znajomy i kuzyni są nauczycielami ).
Na pocieszenie dodam, że kolejna kuzynka - nauczycielka jest osobą sympatyczną, nie wymądrza się i da się z nią dyskutować ( geograficzka! ).

----------


## monikam

Ja też uważam, że NAUCZYCIELE  są OK!   :Lol:  MATEMATYCY DOŁĄCZCIE DO FORUM.

----------


## mTom

Może nie matematyk, ale blisko. Byłem nauczycielem informatyki. Żona - j. polski.

----------


## monikam

O jak miło  ja również uczę informatyki.

----------


## mTom

Ja już niestety od 5 lat nie praktykuję. Albo szkoła, albo budowa (zarobki!). Żona i owszem.
Chociaż, z drugiej strony, dyplomowany + 16 nadgodzin, to już da się wyżyć...

----------


## JoShi

A ja jestem nauczycielem akademickim (nie wiem czy to sie liczy  :smile:  ) i faktycznie czesto lapie sie na tym, ze sie troche wymadrzam... Na szczescie zajmowanie sie praca naukowa nauczylo mnie ze jednak potrafie sluchac kontrargumentow i nie staram sie udowodnic moich tez metoda 'ad persvadum' (przez zakrzyczenie).

----------


## tomek1950

:big grin:  Jaka miła samokrytyka

----------


## Kroliczek

.    Hej , 
 Jak milusio , ze tylu was sie odezwalo ! I zadnych narzekan na ciezki los nauczyciela !Jednak moze byc milo pogadac nie tylko o szkole .
 Budujecie sami czy z malzonkiem ? Kobietki nauczycielki , czy zza szkolnego biurka kierujecie tez budowa , jaki podzial rol macie zwiazany z budowa ? Czy z racji zawodu latwiej Wam pertraktowac  np.ceny ?
 Pozdrawiam

----------


## Maggie

Witam serdecznie!
Podobnie jak JoShi jestem nauczycielem akademickim, dokładniej - germanistką. Chyba jeszcze tu takiej nie było? Będę budować z mężem - ekonomistą. Na razie nieźle funkcjonuje podział kompetencji: mąż - załatwia materiały i zagospodarowywuje działkę, ja wzięłam na siebie papierologię. Mąż czyta książki, ja forum. 
Mam nadzieję, że pozwolenie będzie jeszcze przed świętami, więc niebawem ruszamy! 
Pozdrawiam, Maggie

----------


## JoShi

O to u nas bylo troche inaczej. Maz zajmowal sie papierami i pieniedzmi ja grzebalam po internecie, szukalam informacji na temat technologii odbieralam dostawy, dyskutowalam z wykonawcami itp... Powod takiego podzialu prozaiczny. Maz pracuje od osmej do szesnastej a ja mam nienormowany czas pracy  :smile:

----------


## maciunio

Moja malzonka to matematyczka. Pracuje w LO   :Wink2:

----------


## Jagna

Jestem nauczycielką, ale dopiero od dwóch lat, przedtem pracowałam w liniach lotniczych, w firmie telekomunikacyjnej aż w końcu wróciłam do marzenia z dzieciństwa, bo jak byłam mała to bardzo chciałam być nauczycielką. Uczę angielskiego w gimnazjum   :big tongue:  Pensja nieporównywalna, ale jednak te dwumiesięczne wakacje....super. 
Pozdrawiam budujących nauczycieli!

----------


## [email protected]

Witam wszystkich nauczycieli!
Właśnie dołączyłam, uczę angielskiego i zaczynam niedługo budowę, narazie mam wszystko na papierze i w głowie....mój mąż też pracuje w szkolnictwie...niezły tandem, najpiękniejsze są te dwa miesiące razem, z dziećmi..........  :big grin:

----------


## sandokan74

pozdraw dla belfrów   . wakacje uciekaja a pozwolenie za 2 tyg. Szkoda troszeczkę. bo we wrześniu będzie gorąco...Damy rade....chyba.

----------


## somusie

Cześć pozdrawiam wszystkich nauczycieli , ja jestem nauczycielem choć i prace w przemyśle mam za sobą 
Zastanawiam się czy nauczyciele naprawdę tak się wymadrzają , wydaje mi się że nie ale może jak mąż jest zawodowym wojskowym to nauczyciel ustepuje hm.......
--------
Pozdrowienia dla budujących i nie tylko

----------


## beataj

A my oboje żołnierze zawodowi i wykładowcy - też nauczyciele tylko uczniowie jakby trochę starsi.   :Lol:  Ciągły problem w domu - kto komu ma ustąpić.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## koks

Moja Żona - tak jak Maggi - jest nauczycielem akademickim - germanistką i w dodatku też z Zachodniopomorskiego, a ja mam wykształcenie techniczne.
Jesteśmy na etapie kupowania działki, więc ewentualny podział obowiązków budowalnych jeszcze się nie pojawił. Na razie oboje z zacięciem czytamy Forum i Muratora i wszystko inne, co dotyczy budowania i wpadnie nam w ręce...  

koks

----------


## sta28

Ja i żona też jesteśmy nauczycielami. Pozdrawiamy innych nauczycieli realizujących swoje marzenie o domku. Nauczyciele mogą - my rozpoczęliśmy budowę pod koniec czerwca 2003 i już w połowie lipca tego roku mieszkamy... Właśnie siedzę w swoim "gabinecie" przy kompie (nareszcie stałe łącze !), stukam w klawisze i jeszcze trochę mi się wierzyć nie chce, że to już   :big grin:  Co prawda zostało jeszcze wiele "drobiazgów" do zrobienia własnymi siłami ale już mieszkamy... A wieczorami kominek grzeje...

----------


## kacha110

ja- matematyk
Mąż- nauczyciel akademicki  :smile: 

POzrowionka  :smile:

----------


## IwonaG

witam nauczycielski stan
przyłączam się nauczyciel wf

----------


## AgnesK

Ja podobnie jak Maggie - germanistka, szkolnictwo wyższe.  
Pozdrawiam wszystkich
Agnieszka

----------


## ewa szymkiewicz

Witam Was kochane koleżanki i kochani koledzy po fachu. Jestem nauczycielem informatyki. Od roku razem z mężem nosimy się z zamiarem budowy własnego gniazdka  :Lol:   :Lol:  . Narazie jesteśmy na etapie kupna działki (ciągnie się to od kwietnia). Co do przemądrzania się nauczycieli to mój mąż kwituje to krótko "najlepiej to ożenić się z nauczycielką  :Wink2:  ". Co on od ciała pedagogicznego chce  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  .

Pozdrawiam serdecznie. Nauczyciele wszystkich krajów łączcie sie  :Lol:

----------


## sta28

> Co do przemądrzania się nauczycieli to mój mąż kwituje to krótko "najlepiej to ożenić się z nauczycielką  ". Co on od ciała pedagogicznego chce   .


Jak to co chce ? Tego co wszystkie chłopy   :big grin:  
Powodzenia (w budowaniu) !

----------


## Luśka

To ja też tu chcę   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
belfer z dłuuugim stażem

----------


## TópTuś

Oj "nauczycielstwo" to ja znam... Moja mama jest nauczycielka (biologii) w podstawowce... I az za dobrze znam ton nie znoszacy sprzeciwu i wymaganie bezwzglednego posluszenstwa   :Lol:

----------


## sta28

> Moja mama jest nauczycielka (biologii) w podstawowce... I az za dobrze znam ton nie znoszacy sprzeciwu i wymaganie bezwzglednego posluszenstwa


Cóż... minęła się z powołaniem - powinna zostać kapralem. Niestety, tacy "nauczyciele" też są   :sad:

----------


## patunia

Witam wszystkich. Jestem polonistką, pracuję w liceum, ucząc polskiego i wiedzy o kulturze, no i z pasją angażuję się w pracę wychowawcy. Bo jeszcze mam dużo zapału, energii i chęci  :smile:  Bo naprawdę lubię to, co robię! 
Pozdrawiam wiosennie.

----------


## marcenka

Witam serdecznie, ucze od 5 lat kosmetologii na licencjacie w Warszawie- jest miło , ale same kobitki  :sad:  .

----------


## Barbara_Andrzej

Witam Szanowne Ciało!
Mam nadzieję, że nasze domki będą piękne (jak malowane)
a budowanie pójdzie śpiewająco.
Uczę /muzyki i plastyki/ w gimnazjum i bardzo to lubię.
Mam nadzieję, że moi uczniowie też   :big grin:

----------


## sta28

Temat ma ponad rok, a wpisów coś nie za wiele...  Czyżby tak mało n-li budowało domki ? Pozdrawiam wszystkich "szalonych"   :big grin:

----------

Dopisuje się.... w imieniu taty nauczyciela j. polskiego i historii :wink: 

pzdr. I

P.S Mało budujących n-cieli, poniewaz pensje małe ludu 1,980 w tym miesiacu ojciec dostał!!!! SKANDAL

----------

Dołączam do Waszego grona. Ukończyłam polonistykę, niestety jeszcze nie miałam okazji popracować w swym zawodzie.

----------

Szkoda, bo nauczycielska dola.. całkiem, całkiem jest  :Wink2:  
Ja historyk, tak jak mozna się domyslic z postu powyżej, j. polski
hobbistycznie, no moze z powodu wiekszego zarobku  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## K_amila

Melduję się nauczyciel TI, mąż też nauczyciel TI i v-ce dyr.
Dopiero kupujemy działkę - doświadczenie zerowe   :Wink2:

----------

Czemu tak mało nauczycieli sie buduje??  :sad:

----------


## karin

z lenistwa ?
 :cool:

----------

Hej, a ty tez nauczyciel..
My wcale nie lecie, ciezko pracujemy, a jeszcze budowa!!  :cool:

----------


## zaba_gonia

Witam w gronie budujących nauczycieli!  :big grin:  
Prowadzę zajęcia w-f w LO. Praca niezła, tylko pensja żenująca....

----------


## YaMarzena

no to jak wszyscy to i ja...
nauczycielka... to brzmi dumnie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
YaMarzena

----------

Marzenko, czego nauczasz?  :Lol:

----------


## Zdziebdzio

to ja tez sie przylacze   :big grin:  
ja - angielski
maz -w-f
ale teraz nie pracujemy w swoim zawodzie, zarabiamy pieniazki, jak juz je zarobimy to wrocimy do szkol   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## anna99

Ja już niestety nie nauczyciel. Po przeprowadzce do innego miasta nie ma dla mnie pracy w szkole. Jestem załamana. Po niemal 15 latach "z kredą przy tablicy".  :sad:

----------

uuuu :sad: 
Będzie lepiej, czego uczyłaś?

----------


## YaMarzena

damian: ucze na warszawskim uniwerku... wszystko naokoło psychologii społecznej...

na szczęście teraz wakacje i od tygodnia całe dnie spędzam na działko-budowie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
YaMarzena

----------


## YaMarzena

anna99: mam nadzieję, że jednak coś znajdziesz... ciężko zapomnieć o dydaktyce, bo to naprawdę wciąga. Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki  :smile: 

A drzwi w łazience masz rewelacyjne! Z jakiej firmy?

Pozdrawiam
YaMarzena

----------

Ja tez bym wolal uniwerek, bo wakacje dluzsze  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## YaMarzena

Wakacje teoretycznie dłuższe, ale... zaległe prace roczne, magisterki ciągnące się przez całe wakacje, konieczność dyżurów w okresie wakacyjnym, sesje poprawkowe itp... A Ty masz przynajmniej spokój: po rozdaniu świadectw nic, tylko wypoczywać  :wink: 

YaMarzena

----------

A te niewdzieczne poprawki, a układanie planu...  :cry:

----------

No ładnie tak narzekać? Ja z chęcią popracowałabym sobie w swym zawodzie, niestety w okolicach likwidują szkoły wiadomo z jakich przyczyn. I jestem nauczycielką tylko w teorii - na papierku.

----------

Masz racje  :Wink2:  
Nie wolno narzekać  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Mita

Dwoje nauczycieli akademickich  :Wink2:  
Potwierdzam: te długie wakacje to mit. W kółko jakieś zaległe egzaminy. We wrześniu to samo.

----------


## nowwi

A ja uczę:  zint, polskiego, historii, WOS, geografii, przyrody, inf, tech.
W: I-III, IV-VI i gimnazjum. Wszystko w ramach 1 etatu.
To nie schizofrenia, tylko praca na oddziale dziecięcym w szpitalu.
Szanowni koledzy! Uczę Waszych uczniów!   :big grin:  (oni w piżamkach, ja na biało)
Baaardzo specyficznie.

----------

Jak przeczytalem, dwie pierwsze linijki, to sie przerazilem  :Wink2:   :ohmy:

----------


## nowwi

Też się czasem przerażam   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## Mirosław Filipek

Witam
Mój mąż jest nauczycielem informatyki. Właśnie kupiliśmy działke i wybieramy materiały. Moja mama mi coś kiedyś mówiła że nauczyciele kiedyś mieli jakieś nisko oprocentowane kredyty, które następnie w praktyce nie musieli spłacać. Czy jeszcze zostało coś z tych dobrych czsów. Zaznaczm że mój mąż dopiero obronił staż czyli pierwszy stopień, więc czy da sie coś "wysępić" od ministerstwa oświaty w związku z budową
Dziękuje za pomoc.

----------

> Witam
> Mój mąż jest nauczycielem informatyki. Właśnie kupiliśmy działke i wybieramy materiały. Moja mama mi coś kiedyś mówiła że nauczyciele kiedyś mieli jakieś nisko oprocentowane kredyty, które następnie w praktyce nie musieli spłacać. Czy jeszcze zostało coś z tych dobrych czsów. Zaznaczm że mój mąż dopiero obronił staż czyli pierwszy stopień, więc czy da sie coś "wysępić" od ministerstwa oświaty w związku z budową
> Dziękuje za pomoc.


Naucziele, sa jeszcze bardziej tepieni, ty chyba zartujesz, ministerstwo...
powie stanowcze nie  :Wink2:  
Ja o tym w zyciu nie słyszłem, choc pracuje 18lat  :Roll:

----------


## Mirosław Filipek

zapewniam Cie że nauczyciele dostawali kiedyś takie bezwzrotne pożyczki. Teraz mój mąż może liczyć tylko na jakieś 1.500zł na zagospodarowanie. Z tego co się także dowiadywaliśmy dopiero jakąś pożyczke z jakimś minymalnym oprocentowaniem możesz dostać gdy gdy zrobisz ten następny stopień po stażu (czyli 5 lat od zrobienia stażu) jest to chyba kwota do 7 tyś. Ale znajomi opowiadali że została im przyznana ta pożyczka spłacają ją ale kasy jeszcze nie wiedzieli  :smile:

----------


## nowwi

5 lat temu dostałam pożyczkę z kurat. 10 tys na budowę. Musiałam przedstawić projekt, kosztorys budowy itp.
Kwota niezbyt wysoka jak na dom, ale bez restrykcji, jak w bankach
(odpłatne wyceny, transze, kontrole rachunków...)
Może nie zaszkodzi spytać w kuratorium lub u związkowców

----------


## oli_oli

Witam,
melduje się nauczyciel Ti i informatyki. Przyszła żona nauczyciel matematyki.

Co do wymądrzania  to prawda.  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mirosław Filipek

nowwi
mój mąż dopiero zaczoł prace w szkole właśnie obronił staż czy tą pożyczkę dostałeś gdy byłeś już mianowanym  nauczycielem czy wcześniej. Bo nie wiem czy my mamy szanse taką dostać bo mąż nie ma jeszcze umowy na czas nieokreślony. jak była oprocentowana na pożyczka
Dzięki za odpowiedz

----------


## nowwi

Składając podanie o pożyczkę miałam mianowanie i umowę na czas nieokreślony. 
Z jednej strony - niby jasne, pożyczki daje się ludziom ze stałym zatrudnieniem. Ale z drugiej - to dla mnie jawna dyskryminacja. Czy zakłada się, że "mogą nie poracować długo?  :Evil:  )
Szczerze i serdecznie współczuję stażystom i kontraktowym, wpakowanym w -moim zdaniem- chory system.
I tak pogadałabym np. ze związkowcami i kuratorium. Czasem coś da się wychodzić.    
Powodzenia

----------


## _Beti_

cześć nowwi
jestem żoną Mirka. Oczywiści mąż dostał etat na następny rok szkolny, ale niestety z tego co widze przepisy nie pozwolą nam zaciągnąć ten kredyt.   :cry:  Wątpie czy da sie coś wycjodzić, ale pewno spróbujemy. Powiedz mi jeszcze prosze jak są oprocentowane te pożyczki ??

----------


## nowwi

Gdzieś mi wcięło umowę i nie pamiętam % pożyczki z kuratorium, ale 10 tys spłacało się w 5 lat, po 190 zł/mies. (wyjdzie z tego łatwe zadanie z matematyki  :Wink2:  )
Nie wiem, czy wszystkie kuratoria mają ten sam regulamin pożyczek. 
No cóż, na takiej, nawet prawie darmowej pożyczce, nie da się zbudować domu. Wielu znajomych dorabia, gdzie się da. 

 :big grin:   :big grin:  Ciekawe, czy - i przede wszystkim - jak nauczyciele z tego forum dorabiają. Chyba nie nadgodzinami, bo tego już (przynajmniej u mnie) nie ma od kilku lat

----------


## oli_oli

"Ja  z moim zakładem jestem bardzo zwiazany... poprzez kasę zapomogowo-pożyczkową".

Może to nie dużo bo 3500PLN, ale zawsze.

----------

My nie dorabiamy  :Wink2:

----------


## nowwi

No tak. Szkoła, reforma i jej skutki, budowa - gdzie tu czas na dodatkowe zajęcia?  :sad:

----------

Własnie brak czasu, a jeszcze rodzina  :Wink2:

----------


## Bad

Zgłaszam się - nauczyciel przysposobienia obronnego i wiedzy o społeczeństwie. Właśnie kupiliśmy działkę i cóż... zbieramy na budowę  :Wink2:

----------


## _Beti_

Witamy Cie Bad ja w sobote zalałam fundamenty a dziś robiłam szalunki, więc do przodu   :big grin:

----------


## tabaluga1

To ja dołączam. Też zaczynam budowę, oczywiście na kredyt. Dobrze, że mąż zarabia lepiej, choć też w budżetówce.  :Roll:

----------


## Olkalybowa

Głosuję na dwie ręce. Za siebie i za męża. Wychowanie fizyczne to nasza profesja.

----------


## rendzia

Cześć! Mój syn uważa,że robię siarę używając znaków interp. i wszel.polskich znaków. Czy to skrzywienie zawodowe? Uczę sztuki.Też.  :big grin:

----------


## kofi

Mam nadzieję, że to nie skrzywienie zawodowe. Też tak robię. 
A moje SMS-y są dłuższe niż maile (do mnie) mojego syna. Trudno: skrzywienie humanistyczne.

----------


## rendzia

Więc jednak skrzywienie.Nie korzystam z gadu-gadu, ale syn zapewnia,ze nie stosuje się nawet dużych liter.Dokąd zmierzamy?
Przy okazji przedstawię się bliżej: jestem n-lem dyplomowanym z 16- letnim stażem. Od jesieni mieszkam w nowym domku, jednak sporo jeszcze przede mną, gdyż na zewnątrz płot druciany i plac pobudowlany. Mam nadzieję,że do wiosny na tyle okrzepnę, że poprawię "widok za oknem".Na razie bez przerwy przestawiam meble, bo nie jest tak, jak bym chciała. Pocieszam się jednak, że nie można mieć wszystkiego. A baaaaaardzo bym chciała, na początek powiedzmy nowy wypoczynek.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich!

----------


## helism

To ja też się zamelduję. Uczę j. francuskiego w LO, a mój mąż informatyki, techniki i czasem wf-u w podstawówce. 
My już co prawda mieszkamy od końca sierpnia 2002 u siebie, ale ciągle na budowie - dom nie do końca wykończony, działka niezagospodarowana, rozgrzebane fundamenty garażu, a roślinki, co posadzimy to nam dziczyzna zje (mieszkamy na wsi), bo nie mamy ogrodzenia. Ostatnio miałam trochę przerwy na forum, bo powiększyła nam się rodzina i jakoś tak wyszło, ale teraz już bywam tu częściej.

----------


## Jolla

Hej
Ja też się dołącze 
Nauczyciel wychowania przedszkolnego (takiego jeszcze tu nie widziałłam )od 3 lat v-ce w dużym przedszkolu.
Poza tym skończona informatyka i przedsiebiorczość, ale mój małżonek do dziś poucza mnie jak obsługiwać kompa.
pozdrawiam
Jolla

----------


## oli_oli

Ładny domek Jollu.   :smile:

----------


## Jolla

oli_oli

dziękuję , też mi się podoba
Jolla

----------


## Agduś

Od tak dawna bywam na forum i to tak intensywnie,że mnie podejrzewają o uzależnienie, a tego wątku nie znalazłam! Jak to się stało?
Lepiej późno niż wcale: witam szanowne ciało gogiczne i dołączam się - nauczycielka j. polskiego, chwilowo (mam nadzieję, że chwilowo) na urlopie wychowawczym. Chwila się wydłużyła do dwóch lat (jutro miną dwa lata) i już szukam nowej pracy w szkole (poprzednią zostawiłam w innym mieście). Mam nadzieję, że uda mi się ją znaleźć, bo nie mogę sobie na razie wyobrazić innej pracy (zboczenie jakieś, czy co?). Jeżeli się nie uda, będę musiała zacząć sobie wyobrazać i trochę się tego boję. Co za pech, że ja lubię uczyć!
Czy "zawsze mam rację"? Nie wiem. Usiłował mi to z pretensją w głosie wmówić ortopeda, który twierdził, że na pewno często sobie skręcam nogi w kostkach. Kiedy zarzekałam się, że nie, powiedział: "no tak, nauczyciele to zawsze muszą mieć rację". I do dziś nie wiem, co miał na myśli, bo ja naprawdę nie skręcam sobie nóg w kostkach na każdym kroku.

----------


## oli_oli

Witam i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Beaty

Geograf
 pozdrawiam

----------


## Agduś

> Geograf
>  pozdrawiam


A już myślałam, że też polonistka  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Beaty

Aguś-
 po dobrym liceum o profilu matematyczno- fizycznym i z super polonistką, która na siłę ze "ścisłowców" chciała zrobić "humanistów"  :Lol:   Pozdrawiam

----------


## premiumpremium

Ja też nauczycielka  :big grin:   Ale w przedszkolu i w klasach 1-3. W tym angielski i glottodydaktyka  :Wink2:

----------


## martka32

Witam koleżanki i kolegów po fachu  :big tongue:  Tyż nauczycielka-pedagog i pani od "sexu" hehehe.Cieszę się,że tak wielu nauczycieli się buduje  :Wink2: 
Ja narazie w marzeniach,ale kto wie może niedługo. Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

To i ja dopiszę swoją małżonkę - nauczyciel specjalny. Brzmi nieźle co nie? Tyflopedagog w Laskach pod Warszawą. Obecnie to "Pani Domu" ale od września na odcinek pracy się wybiera.

----------


## cyla

A ja nauczyciel -bibliotekarz  jestem  :big tongue:   Wiem,że niektórzy cały czas myślą ,że panie z biblioteki i świetlicy to to samo co panie w sekretariacie i inne ,ale jednakowoż tak nie jest  :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam Wszyskich. Niedługo do prracy  :ohmy:   :cry:  
cyla  :cool:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Cześć, to i ja się tu wpiszę. Jestem anglistką, uczę w szkole ponadgimnazjalnej (jak to się długo pisze!!!!). Z teorii budowy jestem obryta na 6, a co do praktyki to dopiero zbieram "papiery". Mamy zamiar zacząć w przyszłym roku bo mój małżonek szanowny musi jeszcze zdać egzamin na IIgi stopień specjalizacji.... Ciężki rok przed nami: syn do I klasy, córka zacznie przedszkole, ja kończę staż na dyplomowanego, że już nie wspomnę o moim mężulku ukochanym..... 
Jak to wszystko przetrwać i nie oszaleć????  :ohmy:

----------


## delor

To i ja dołączę do klubu  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Jestem matematyczką ( boże, ale to strasznie brzmi...) z dłuugim stażem (to też strasznie brzmi..).
Szkoda, że dopiero teraz odkryłam ten wątek.
Budujemy oczywiscie na kredyt  :Wink2:  
Jesteśmy na etapie- dziś zaczęliśmy kryć dach.
Ależ jest nas wielu na tym forum  :ohmy:  
Jak my to robimy przy naszych zarobkach  :Confused:

----------


## tomek1950

Zgłaszam moją żoną Majkę (żonę komtura) proszę nie mylić z Majką z Forum. Nauczyciel dyplomowany - psycholog. Nie naucza, lecz poucza   :Wink2:  Ja, raz w LO, udzielałem korepetycji z chemii. To było pierwszy i ostatni raz kiedy nauczałem  :big grin:  .
Pozdrawiam grono.

----------


## oli_oli

Dzięki serdeczne Wielki Komturze.
Pozdrawiam również bardzo serdecznie.

----------


## oli_oli

Wszystkiego naj....  :cool:   :Roll:   z okazji nowego roku szkolnego   :Lol:

----------


## Irenah

Jestem nauczycielką w szkole specjalnej, uczę młodzież( od 18 wzwyż) funkcjnowania  i przysposobienia do pracy.Buduję się dzięki sponsorowi, którym oczywiście jest mój kochany mąż.Mile pozdrawim.

----------


## wojtek69

Witam szanowne grono. Ja - historia i wos, żona - wf. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## helism

Podnoszę  :smile: .
Wątek zamarł  :sad:  , myślę jednak, że nauczyciele nie przestali budować.
My ciągle wykańczamy.

----------


## anulkawj

Witam! Psycholog, pedagog, socjoterapeuta....to ja. Mąż nie ma nic wspólnego ze szkolnictwem. Dziś powinnam pić "palikowe" - paliki wbite w ziemię!

----------


## meg60

Podnoszę !!!!! Nauczycielka wychowania przedszkolnego - krótko mówiąc "przedszkolanka"   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  choć nie mam wieku przedszkolnego   :Wink2:  Pozdrawiam grono w nowym roku szkolnym !!!!!!

----------


## cieszynianka

Dopiero teraz odkryłam wątek   :oops:  
... i się dopisuję - szkoła podstawowa I-III, a Moja Większa Połowa też, ale w technikum   :big grin:  

Życzę wszystkim szczęśliwego nowego roku szkolnego 2009/2010   :Wink2:

----------


## Anulka_ZW

Witajcie :smile:  pedagog szkolny w Gimnazjum :smile:  najlepszego na nowy rok
 szk. 2009/2010.  Maż nie z branży!! Etap budowy urządzanie i  wystrój wnętrz !!! Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Bad

Po ponad 4 latach podczas których wiele się wydarzyło powracam na Forum nadal jako nauczyciel (chociaż teraz mam też własną działalność). Działka spłacona - czas myśleć o budowie domu...

----------

